

Mossad "pastes" a message for Anonymous - mikemoka
http://pastebin.com/pVmAZqWY

======
kylemaxwell
Yyyyeah, I'm going to call BS on this one. GPS and web cam in every computer,
operating independently? That's just for starters.

------
bediger
If the Mossad, MI6, NSA, TIARA etc etc know so dad gum much, why don't they
KILL ALL THE SPAMMERS!?!?!??

Spammers do far more day-to-day damage than the 50 or 60 "terrorists" they
named in that humorous piece of persiflage.

------
mikemoka
do you think it may be believable? it looks quite a bit exaggerated in my
opinion..

~~~
kls
There are a few things that strike me about it, which would lead me to believe
that it is fake. The first is, if the intelligence agencies are using the
techniques as outlined in this document, then they would not give up their
methods. You never reveal your hand, there is no advantage in doing so.
Explaining to someone how you are going to catch them, in detail is
universally not a good idea.

The second observation is that if it is real, then it would signify that the
intelligence community has nothing and is playing a game of scare tactics by
publishing something like this, in an attempt to scare off a formidable
advisory. This document would be the internet equivalent of the old I know
karate and my hands have to be registered as lethal weapons, so don't mess
with me.

Finally, the most plausible to me, is this was contrived by a fellow hacker as
a way to shake the cage, it would be the hacker equivalent of a false flag
event. In which a hacker acting outside the community is generating
misinformation to rally the troops. Given that it is the Mossad that is the
supposed author it could also be an individual with a sympathetic view of the
Palestinian situation. They could be a Palestinian activist a hacker or a
combination of the two. To me this seems like the most plausible explanation
for the document. This quote: _They don't realize that these "globalist
corporatist" are the worst of all Psychopaths and will come after them._ is a
dead giveaway that the person writing it is not part of a governmental
organization, but rather views large organizations as suspect.

On a tangential note, I do like the quote below from the document. If the
governments where really tracking people as outlined in the document it would
be completely logical to want to attack such overbearing entities. That level
of surveillance and monitoring would make most logical and more importantly
rational people call for a revolution and the destruction of such a
surveillance state. Fortunately, I think the piece is fake and poorly done at
that.

 _It is not possible for the young to operate on logic, they operate on
emotion. Emotion "moves" them. They MUST "feel" something. Now, the "man" they
attack, is in fact deserving of it at times._

